# French bulldog - bloody stool (long term)



## Amypoppyrose (Nov 26, 2016)

hey everyone
New to the forum and desperate for some advice, we have a 6 month old French bulldog puppy and she has been on grain free food since we got her. She has had a bloody bum after every poo since we got her. Been to the vet, scans and numerous feacel tests and they cannot see anything wrong with her. She is well and growing and eating well. We do not what else to do?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd probably speak to a different vet.
There's not going to be blood for no reason.


----------



## Amypoppyrose (Nov 26, 2016)

She was seen by 3 different vets already. And someone who does scans and they cannot see anything that could be causing the blood. They have suggested she have an operation so she can be checked internally but we are concerned that she would go through a major operation and then what if they still don't know what is wrong with her. They also suggested steroids. We just want to find out if anyone else has had a similar issue and might have some advise...?


----------



## Chewydog (Jul 16, 2016)

Have they done blood work? An ultrasound?

Exploratory surgery is a legitimate procedure when all other avenues have been exhausted.

I so sorry to hear about your little buddy:-(

LinZ


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Is she on the same grain free all the time?? is it fish based?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Blood in the stools are often a symptom of colitis, does she have mucus in the stools too that's often another symptom. If they have done faecal tests ( usually a 3 day faecal test 3 samples taken on 3 consecutive days as there is less chance in missing anything) and cultures then in theory it should have ruled out various parasites and persistent bacteria infections that they can sometimes get that cause it. Colitis is inflammation of the colon and can have different forms and causes.

There is a form of Colitis known in boxers that has also been found in French Bulldogs called Histiocytic ulcerative colitis, although they can get other forms. It appears it can often be seen in young dogs too less then a year old. Its a problem with the large intestine and symptoms seen can be presence of blood and/or mucous in the stools, increased frequency in passing stools although the volumne can be normal, sometimes straining to pass stools. Colonoscopy can sometimes show evidence of the condition, but to confirm Histocytic ulcerative colitis they usually have to take a biopsy. Normally as far as I know biopsies can be taken when they are doing the colonoscopy.

You say your vet has suggested she is checked internally, maybe they mean a colonoscopy instead of actually opening her up. If so then a colonscopy is no where near as invasive as open surgery. It sound like it may be worth considering if this is the case.

There is a link about the Hisocytic form, although as said lots of things can cause Colitis which is after all inflammation of the Large intestine.

http://discoveryspace.upei.ca/cidd/disorder/histiocytic-ulcerative-colitis


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't have exploratory surgery without first trying the alicam. http://www.alicamvet.com/


----------



## paulinem88 (May 25, 2018)

Amypoppyrose said:


> hey everyone
> New to the forum and desperate for some advice, we have a 6 month old French bulldog puppy and she has been on grain free food since we got her. She has had a bloody bum after every poo since we got her. Been to the vet, scans and numerous feacel tests and they cannot see anything wrong with her. She is well and growing and eating well. We do not what else to do?


Hello, I just joined for this reason. I was wondering if you ever figured out what to do with your Frenchie? We just got one and he has the same exact issue and vets have also suggested colonoscopy but a few friends who works in the industry said it maybe just the diet. We have tried everything, chicken & rice and even different prescription foods. He is still having the same problem and would like to know what the outcome with your Frenchie?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PRG (May 25, 2018)

paulinem88 said:


> Hello, I just joined for this reason. I was wondering if you ever figured out what to do with your Frenchie? We just got one and he has the same exact issue and vets have also suggested colonoscopy but a few friends who works in the industry said it maybe just the diet. We have tried everything, chicken & rice and even different prescription foods. He is still having the same problem and would like to know what the outcome with your Frenchie?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have just joined today, and posted my experiences in dealing with Colitis in my Border collie bitch. I'm not sure if it will help you but if you search on here, there's an article called: Colitis in dogs. My post is attached to the article. I hope it helps.


----------



## Cuhsandruh (Jul 17, 2018)

Curious to see if either of you had any luck finding out what was going on. My pup has been having the same issues


----------



## Gracesdad (Sep 28, 2018)

Amypoppyrose said:


> hey everyone
> New to the forum and desperate for some advice, we have a 6 month old French bulldog puppy and she has been on grain free food since we got her. She has had a bloody bum after every poo since we got her. Been to the vet, scans and numerous feacel tests and they cannot see anything wrong with her. She is well and growing and eating well. We do not what else to do?


Please tell me the outcome!
I'm having the same issue.


----------



## Gracesdad (Sep 28, 2018)

Cuhsandruh said:


> Curious to see if either of you had any luck finding out what was going on. My pup has been having the same issues


Me too, please share anything you find out .
Thank you


----------



## Cuhsandruh (Jul 17, 2018)

Gracesdad said:


> Me too, please share anything you find out .
> Thank you


 Un fortunately they werent able to figure it out in time. We had tried multiple different treatments different antibiotics 
It all started around 8 week. I didn't get the puppy till 12. 
This is all the infoi have now and test we had done 
We have had multiple fecal samples done originally eventually one came back that I had Giardia which we treated that with multiple rounds of Metro and other anabiotic's but for some reason we could still not stop the bleedinG. vet seemed to think that the puppy developed IBS and a severe case of colitis because of it so he did with treatments trying to help cure his guts probiotics we were on injections at one point. 
When we first put him on the injections it almost went from knight in day happy went from pooping 12 times a day to three or four and the blood was very very minimal he was also on metro at the time a very high dose and and ranitidine to help with the stomach acid. After the metro was done with continued his injections and he started to regress so they put him back on the metro and it didn't help then he was also put on an ID prescription food. They even tried him on a pancreatic enzyme medicine To see if that would help thinking he might a deficiency. He had lost weight. And then at one point gained some. But the bleeding continued. Then he regressed again started losing weight the vehicle was all over the place he never had a normal poop as always you are like a soft but formed or explosive diahrea. Hey had to have two different blood transfusions because his red blood count was low And he was anemic from everything happening. But when they would do bloodwork most of the results were pretty normal.


----------



## Gracesdad (Sep 28, 2018)

Cuhsandruh said:


> Un fortunately they werent able to figure it out in time. We had tried multiple different treatments different antibiotics
> It all started around 8 week. I didn't get the puppy till 12.
> This is all the infoi have now and test we had done
> We have had multiple fecal samples done originally eventually one came back that I had Giardia which we treated that with multiple rounds of Metro and other anabiotic's but for some reason we could still not stop the bleedinG. vet seemed to think that the puppy developed IBS and a severe case of colitis because of it so he did with treatments trying to help cure his guts probiotics we were on injections at one point.
> When we first put him on the injections it almost went from knight in day happy went from pooping 12 times a day to three or four and the blood was very very minimal he was also on metro at the time a very high dose and and ranitidine to help with the stomach acid. After the metro was done with continued his injections and he started to regress so they put him back on the metro and it didn't help then he was also put on an ID prescription food. They even tried him on a pancreatic enzyme medicine To see if that would help thinking he might a deficiency. He had lost weight. And then at one point gained some. But the bleeding continued. Then he regressed again started losing weight the vehicle was all over the place he never had a normal poop as always you are like a soft but formed or explosive diahrea. Hey had to have two different blood transfusions because his red blood count was low And he was anemic from everything happening. But when they would do bloodwork most of the results were pretty normal.


----------



## Gracesdad (Sep 28, 2018)

What do you mean didn't figure it out in time? Did you lose the pet?


----------



## Gracesdad (Sep 28, 2018)

Amypoppyrose said:


> hey everyone
> New to the forum and desperate for some advice, we have a 6 month old French bulldog puppy and she has been on grain free food since we got her. She has had a bloody bum after every poo since we got her. Been to the vet, scans and numerous feacel tests and they cannot see anything wrong with her. She is well and growing and eating well. We do not what else to do?


----------



## Gracesdad (Sep 28, 2018)

Have you found a solution?


----------



## NatalieG (May 23, 2020)

Amypoppyrose said:


> hey everyone
> New to the forum and desperate for some advice, we have a 6 month old French bulldog puppy and she has been on grain free food since we got her. She has had a bloody bum after every poo since we got her. Been to the vet, scans and numerous feacel tests and they cannot see anything wrong with her. She is well and growing and eating well. We do not what else to do?


I had the same issue with my Frenchie. Tried different things, incorporated different supplements etc. and was going crazy. The vets are just money - greedy. They told me different things and every time I went there made contradictive diagnosis. What really worked for my guy was Bernies' Perfect Poop, and Hill's wet food. Blood was still coming out but much less than before. What I have learned just few weeks ago, is that my Frenchie does not tolerate dry food at all. Before I mixed 60% of wet and 40% of dry food. Stool was better but still with blood. Two weeks ago, I found in Petco this (see attached). I give him a mix of 1/2 pound of this sausage + 1/3 of Hills can food + 1 or 2 chopped broccoli and Bernies' supplement of course. NO BLOOD AT ALL. I made an experiment though and added a little amount of dry food. Blood came back! I was told by a friend that it was everything about food but did not believe until I have tried this. I was struggling with the bloody stools and diarrhea caused by the dry food since last October until now. The said sausage is not expensive - $17.99 and lasts up to one weeks when refrigerated, and caused a miracle. Try it. Maybe, the recipe will work for your baby too. I am sure it will!


----------



## Melinda McC (Jun 16, 2020)

NatalieG said:


> I had the same issue with my Frenchie. Tried different things, incorporated different supplements etc. and was going crazy. The vets are just money - greedy. They told me different things and every time I went there made contradictive diagnosis. What really worked for my guy was Bernies' Perfect Poop, and Hill's wet food. Blood was still coming out but much less than before. What I have learned just few weeks ago, is that my Frenchie does not tolerate dry food at all. Before I mixed 60% of wet and 40% of dry food. Stool was better but still with blood. Two weeks ago, I found in Petco this (see attached). I give him a mix of 1/2 pound of this sausage + 1/3 of Hills can food + 1 or 2 chopped broccoli and Bernies' supplement of course. NO BLOOD AT ALL. I made an experiment though and added a little amount of dry food. Blood came back! I was told by a friend that it was everything about food but did not believe until I have tried this. I was struggling with the bloody stools and diarrhea caused by the dry food since last October until now. The said sausage is not expensive - $17.99 and lasts up to one weeks when refrigerated, and caused a miracle. Try it. Maybe, the recipe will work for your baby too. I am sure it will!


Hello there. I am going to try this with my Frenchie as I am having the same problem and he's about 8 months now. Exactly what hills flavor do you use? We tried the ID stew one before and he loved it but want to get your recipe exactly how you did in hopes it will help! Thank you!! ☺


----------



## Teejay20 (10 mo ago)

Hello I am having the same problem at first I was told it was giardia and after having him on medication for about a month that didn’t stop the blood. I also had urine and stool examined but nothing alarming was found. So the last time they decided to send it out for further examination and still no alarming results. The vet decided to put him on antibiotics and we changed his food to ID surprisingly it worked for about 1 week of no blood but after that the blood came back and Now I’m super confused and lost. He’s very active and seems completely normal besides the bloody stool please help if a solution was found. Thanks!


----------



## Teejay20 (10 mo ago)

NatalieG said:


> I had the same issue with my Frenchie. Tried different things, incorporated different supplements etc. and was going crazy. The vets are just money - greedy. They told me different things and every time I went there made contradictive diagnosis. What really worked for my guy was Bernies' Perfect Poop, and Hill's wet food. Blood was still coming out but much less than before. What I have learned just few weeks ago, is that my Frenchie does not tolerate dry food at all. Before I mixed 60% of wet and 40% of dry food. Stool was better but still with blood. Two weeks ago, I found in Petco this (see attached). I give him a mix of 1/2 pound of this sausage + 1/3 of Hills can food + 1 or 2 chopped broccoli and Bernies' supplement of course. NO BLOOD AT ALL. I made an experiment though and added a little amount of dry food. Blood came back! I was told by a friend that it was everything about food but did not believe until I have tried this. I was struggling with the bloody stools and diarrhea caused by the dry food since last October until now. The said sausage is not expensive - $17.99 and lasts up to one weeks when refrigerated, and caused a miracle. Try it. Maybe, the recipe will work for your baby too. I am sure it will!


How long did it take for the bleeding to completely stop?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Teejay20 said:


> How long did it take for the bleeding to completely stop?


You are replying to comething from 2020. Best to start your own thread


----------

